# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  شاي زنگيل امخدر و حليب :: بالصور

## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*الكثير من الناس يحبوا شرب شايهم زنگيل [ امخدر] لكن لا يفهموا طريقة الوصول إلى عمله و أنا كنت واحد منهم* 
*و لكن بحكم الجلسة في البيت بدون عمل لكوني شايب أحب أن أبتكر أشياء للبيت مفيدة لأشغل نفسي و إلا فأم العيال لا تتردد من تتبيعي الطريق لأنها لا تحب أن تسمع مني كلمة و الهدرة إليها فقط* 
*حتى لو قلت لها مثلا: سمعت هذه القصة منكِ من قبل، تقول: و ليش ما تسمعها مرة ثانية يعني أم كلثوم أحسن مني*  
*فأسكت* 
*و اليكم اليوم قصة عمل الشاي الزنگيل [المخدر] و التفنن فيه و أيضا عمل الحليب بالشاي على الطريقة القديمة و أيضا عمل القهوة المسماة بالأمريكية* 
*و نأخد اليوم الشاي أولا:* 
*من زمان و على أيام عزي لما كنت أعمل و مرتبي يتحمل البعثرة فيه اشتريت غلايتين قهوة أمريكية و هذه صورة للتوضيح فقط و ليس دعاية للشركة فلا يصلني بها شيء و كل الماركات مثل بعض:* 
** 
*و كان سعرهم قليل آنذاك لأنهم ليسوا من ماركات مشهورة* 
*و أخذنا نستعمل واحدة منهم لعمل القهوة و الأخرى اسبير يعني [احتياط]* 
*خبركم أدوات القهوة و الشاي إن كنتم تحملون لهما ذوق، فلا تغسل بالصابون و لا يوضع في ذلك الوعاء شيء آخر* 
*و بقيت غلاية القهوة إلا هذا الزمان دون أن تحترق حتى مليت من شوفتها* 
*المهم* 
*أما الثانية فلما خرجت على التقاعد و كأني أكثرت من طلب الشاي على الخدامة لم تتحمل زوجتي تلك الطلبات و قالت لي إن كنت هكذا تحب الشاي فاخدم نفسك بنفسك*  
*هذا بعد ما آمرت عليها هيه!* 

*و منها استخرجت الثانية و استعملتها للشاي و هذا ما ابتكرته أنا و سوف أخبركم عللي أبيعكم هذه الفكرة الجميلة و تترحموا لي و لوالدي و رحم الله والديكم جميع* 
*اليكم الصورة أولا:* 
** 
*من المطبخ و الناس نايمين سرقت منهم هذا الإبريق المصنوع من مادة الحديد الذي لا يصديء و من تجميعتي الخاصة استخرجت الجهاز الإحتياطي و وضعته في الكهرب و اشتغل* 
*أخذت من الشاي العادي الورقي (أي نوع) لا يهم ملعقة طعام مليانه و وضعتها في الإبريق*  
*و من شاي ثاني يباع بالسوق مضاف إليه الهيل أخذت نصف ملعقة و وضعتها في الإبريق* 
*و من الشاي الأخضر المشهور أخدت ثلاثة أرباع الملعقة الكبيرة و وضعتها في الإبريق* 
*و من الماء الحار الموجود بالبراد ملئت الإبريق ماءا حارا* 
*و وضعت الإبريق على صفحة الجهاز الحار و تركته ساعة قبل مداولة الشرب منه و كانت النتيجة شيئ لا يصدق* 
*شاي صحي متكامل* 

*و هذه طريقة التحضير لشربه فتفظلوا:* 
** 
*قليل من خليط الشاي و أظف لة الماء من براد الماء الحار و اشرب شاي زنگيل [امخدر] الكاس منه يباع بـ 10 ريال على الأقل تفظلوا:* 
** 
*و أصبحت هذي عادة الآن كل صباح أسوي الشاي بهذه الطريقة و كلما نقص الشاي أضفت له ماء فقط و يبقى على طعمه حتى الليل* 
*جربوها فهي أفضل من الشاي في الفلاجة التي تغير لونه و طعمه:* 
** 
*فأصبحت أم العيال و خدامتها يشربا منه دون أن يقولا لي شيء و كأن لا صاير شيء و لا مستوي* 
*سرقة عينك عينك!* 
 :sad2:  

*أما الشاي بالحليب فبنخليه لبكرة على أمل أن أرى رأيكم في الشاي المخدر أولا* 
**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله وطلعت خطير عمو 
تسلم دياتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي أموت في الشاي 
شفيتني بأقوم اسوي لي >>تفضلوا 

تسلم ايدك أبو سلطان 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
وعساااااااك على القوه

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير ..


قواااك الله ع ـموو ..


وش هالزين وش هالـ ح ـركااات الـ س ـنعه ..


والله خ ـوووش ح ـكي >> من مدمني ش ـرب الـ ش ـاااهي ههههههههه ..


تدري ،، الـ ش ـاي المـ خ ـدر هذا الوالد ع ـنده ح ـاجه يـ س ـمونها ( س ـماور ) ،،


بالـ ع ـاده يـ ش ـتريه من إيران ،، مـ خ ـصص لـ ع ـمل هالنوع من الـ ش ـاي ..


يكون فيه ج ـزء كبير من تـ ح ـت ينـ غ ـلى فيه الماااي ،،


والـ ج ـزء الـ ع ـلوي ينوض ـع ع ـليه إبريق الـ ش ـاي ..


عالـ ع ـموووم ،، تمتـ ع ـنا بـ ش ـوووفة طريقتك المبتكره ..


يـ ع ـطيك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه وع ـساااك عالقوووه ..


ماننـ ح ـرم من مواض ـيعك المميزه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

> والله وطلعت خطير عمو 
> تسلم دياتك



 لا بتي بشويش عليي و بالراحة

لا اتكبري المسألة

بس مشكورة

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ياعلي أموت في الشاي 
> شفيتني بأقوم اسوي لي >>تفضلوا 
> 
> تسلم ايدك أبو سلطان 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
> وعساااااااك على القوه



 بس لو اتسويه على الطريقة هذي المبتكرة انچان اتشوفي الفرق

بس اتخليه يخدر على الأقل ساعة على النار أو كما اعمله أنا لليوم كله

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير .. 
> 
> قواااك الله ع ـموو .. 
> 
> وش هالزين وش هالـ ح ـركااات الـ س ـنعه .. 
> 
> والله خ ـوووش ح ـكي >> من مدمني ش ـرب الـ ش ـاااهي ههههههههه .. 
> 
> تدري ،، الـ ش ـاي المـ خ ـدر هذا الوالد ع ـنده ح ـاجه يـ س ـمونها ( س ـماور ) ،،
> ...



*قصدش مثل دااااك اللي اهناااااااااااااااااااااااك في الصورة:* 
** 
*أنا استعمله بس لما ايكون عندي اضيوف*  
*أما لما ايكون على المستوى القليل أنا وزوجتي و الخدامة فقط، فالصغير يكفي لأن الضغط عليه أقل و لا يتطلب السماور الكبير*

*شكرا لك أختي على المرور و التعليق اللطيف*

*و ما ننحرم من كتاباتش الجميلة باحروفها المتقطعة المميزة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ما هو معنى* 
*شاي  زنگيل  امخدر* 

*تسلم عـــــ الموضوع أبو سلطان*
*تستحق التقييم*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *ما هو معنى* 
> 
> *شاي زنگيل امخدر* 
> 
> زنگيل يعني امخدر و الكلمة يا فارسية يا تركية و أتيت بالإثنتين لكي يترجموا بعضهم
> 
> و كان في زمننا نقول: چاي زنگيل و كفى
>  
> *تسلم عـــــ الموضوع أبو سلطان*
> ...





* فشكرا لك أخي إبتسام السهم على مرورك الطيب على موضوعي و التقييم العظيم الذي نلنه منك*
**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اممممم لذيذ تسلم ايدك جدوو 


خلاص باقوم اسوي لي بنفس هالطريقه تجنن عدله شكلها  <كأنها جربتها من قبل 

سلمتَ  وسلمتْ  يمناكَ 

ماننحرم جديدك  وننتظر  الشاي اللي بالحليب 


موفق لكل خير 

دمت بقلبٌ* نآآبض*

----------

